# Satrom's position on hunting issues



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is from Joe's web site....he will get my vote!!!!!!  

Hunting and Natural Resource Management - Let the Professionals Do the Job

Our State needs a Governor who will appoint a professionally prepared and experienced natural resources administrator and empower and trust this leadership with responsibility for the management of wildlife resources in North Dakota, relying on professionals to re-establish the State's stature as a conservation-minded, hospitable place for resident and non-resident hunters. Effective, creative leadership and management will protect and enhance our wildlife resources, rebuild relationships with private landowners and communities highly dependent on recreational clientele, increase habitats available for public hunting, enhance private landowner participation, deter or regulate the large-scale leasing of land by guides and outfitters,   improve the management of the public lands, meet the needs of North Dakota's taxpaying, resident hunter population and be a tool that demonstrates the open and friendly nature of our state and its citizens. In a Satrom administration, if there is going to be land leased for hunting it should be leased for public use by the State Game and Fish Department, rather than by out of state hunters.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr. Satrom has a fleshed out version of that natural resources position paper in the works. And it sounds very good. He has met with all sides on the issues we hold so dear and has an even handed approach. When he met with the Alliance, NDWF, and BCWF, he said "Don't be afraid to straighten my tie." Absolutely refreshing!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The only trouble I see with Satrom's campaign is that Hoeven has a much larger war chest, is his message going to get out there for all to see.

As Ken knows I am a hardcore conservative but these issues go way beyond party lines, if he is willing to do as he claims even republicans better have a look at this dude!! 

Besides Hoeven was a democrat and in my educated opinion still is! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Besides Hoeven was a democrat and in my educated opinion still is!"

Your'e not pawning that turkey off on us!!! :eyeroll:

I agree about Joe...hopefully the word gets out to Resident hunters...of both parties...you are right...this issue transcends parties.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Normally I'm a conservative, but sounds like he locked in my vote as well.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Ken
What is Joe's web address.
Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

www.satromforgovernor.com


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How did he avoid Vietnam? I see he was in the guard, to bad he couldn't have served regular like almost everybody else did in those days. I think he is just another profesional bull****ter like all politicians.

I must remember this is a game/sport, who can pick the winner!!!! What a bunch of crap, he is just another insider.

It will never get better until we find people from outside the cemented in political circle jerks we now have. Again there is no choice.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

buckseye, actually sportsmen have three choices. Mr Hoeven, Mr Satrom, don't vote.

Mr Satrom's history:
From a sportsman perspective Mr Satrom has a professional back ground in natural resource issues.

Mr Hoeven's history: 
In April '01 Mr Hoeven agreed to *sell* an early week of the pheasant season in return for outfitter contributions. Mr Hoven then demanded tha NDGF pass his sale of the ND wildlife for money off as a NDGF plan. Then he lied about it. Then he folded the plan (Pheasantgate) and kept the money anyway. Then he sandbagged the advisory board with rubber stamps and violated the open meeting law by intentionally failing to post the meeting dates, open the meetings to the public, and keep accurate minutes. Mr Hoeven has attempted to dilute NDGF into a shadow of the Dept. of Commerce for private gain by selling off the game of ND in violation of the century code. (Does anyone wonder why Cannonball Co never gets fined for selling-buying wild roosters at $17 a pop?) Yes, they did contribute heavily. Mr Hoeven's strongest supporters have run an outfitting business without an outfitter license. Oh, I almost forgot the gag order still on NDGF, placed by, you guessed it, Mr Hoeven. Couldn't let the little squirels testify at the hearings you know---no control over'em---they could go nuts. Say, I forgot Mr Hoven's interview in the Nov-'01 ND Outdoors Magazine, remember where he "hires professional people to do a professioal job"? And that's only the start. Unfortunately for us.

From a hunters perspective I don't think they are alike at all. Pretty clear choice. [/b]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey guys I have as much hope as the next guy, I have seen alot of politicians in my life, and there isn't a great deal of difference in between them. I know one should look to the positive side all the time but I don't think that is being realistic.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

"Our State needs a Governor who will appoint a professionally prepared and experienced natural resources administrator and empower and trust this leadership with responsibility for the management of wildlife resources in North Dakota, relying on professionals to re-establish the State's stature as a conservation-minded, hospitable place for resident and non-resident hunters."

What Satrom needs to do is seperate the G&F into it's own entity so the governor isn't controlling them...otherwise, sooner or later, we're going to keep running into the same problems. I don't like any politician appointing positions when it comes to managing resources and wildlife, because most politicians don't have any clue how to. I bet the people of the G&F could do a lot better job electing a director than any politician could.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...either way, he sounds better than Hoeven. Although most thought a lot differently of him when he was elected.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Satrom worries me a little. Isn't he into the travel industry, and would he push tourism even more? Not sure, what do all of you think. I guess anything is better than what we have. I was called by the republican party last night for contributions, and I told them not this year. I can not take a chance that one red cent of my money would benefit Hoeven. I wish he would do the right thing and resign. Maybe we could have two good men run. So far I feel like voting this fall will be like a choice of shooting myself in the left foot or the right foot.


----------

